

Anyone interested in Scala technical discussions?  Do you know of a good forum for that purpose? - amichail

The papers here look quite interesting:<p><a href="http://www.scala-lang.org/docu/papers.html" rel="nofollow">http://www.scala-lang.org/docu/papers.html</a>
======
amichail
Two papers that look particularly good:

<http://lamp.epfl.ch/~phaller/doc/haller07coord.pdf>

[http://lamp.epfl.ch/~emir/written/MatchingObjectsWithPattern...](http://lamp.epfl.ch/~emir/written/MatchingObjectsWithPatterns-
TR.pdf)

